
ActiveState.com seeking Lua community feedback - alvil
http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/2016-11/msg00003.html
======
AstroJetson
I liked that ActiveState did some good things for TCL and I was able to get it
into my company. The FUD around Open Source is less now, but lots of managers
still want a place to "buy from".

